# Refurbishing old Craftsman 4hp 20gal air compressor..



## FloridaGuy32 (Jan 5, 2021)

I recently found an old 240v 4hp 20gal Craftsman air compressor and even though it is currently in working order, due to my OCD and sheer love for and infatuation with old tools/machines (back when people built things with pride and skill), I would like to restore it to "like new" order or close to it. What brings me to this lovely forum is, while I do have a fair amount of experience with Craftsman machines, I don't have much experience with Craftsman compressors. The few I have are either Montgomery Ward, Porter Cable, Husky or Central Pneumatic. The main issue is parts, many of Craftsman's parts are discontinued, and this goes with pretty much any older Craftsman machine as I have ran into this quite a few times now rebuilding mowers and such. Does anyone know the crossover brand for Craftsman air compressors? With mowers I'm pretty sure it was Husqvarna, that doesn't seem to be the case with their compressors however. I would greatly appreciate any info y'all have on the subject. To Clarify, by parts I'm meaning OEM seals, valves, pressure switch, regulators, etc. and possibly even decals. I know most of these can be bought as universals but I like to stay as close to the original equipment as possible. Thanks in advance!🛠
Sincerely,
A Guy With A Few Wrenches
















Similar to the one I got, not it!


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

FloridaGuy32,

Sears like other brands does not fabricate compressors, they are a "retail" distributer of someone else's tools labeled with Sears Craftsman name for marketing purposes.
These compressors used DeVilbiss cylinders:
Devilbiss Pump Parts (Single, Two Stage Air Compressors)
why mess with it? "if it ain't broke, don't fix it". Do you have a machine shop to hone the cylinders, port the head for more horsepower? LoL. If it builds air pressure at a normal rate and isn't pissing oil everywhere or knocking madly, there is no reason to take it apart. These days pumps are so cheap, just buy a replacement if you need pump repaired. I would hydrostatic test the tank though.
Also I wouldn't go by marketed "4 HP". To know what the real HP is, check how many FLA is marked on the motor? 12 amps @ 240 equals about 2 actual HP, 15 amps @ 240 equals about 3 actual HP "physics doesn't lie"

Stephen


----------

